# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Swashbuckler Map (WIP)

## timallen

Hay all:

Many many years ago I saw a game from a now defunct company called Yaquinto Games called Swashbuckler.  It involved pirates and muskateer characters brawling in a tavern.  Fast forward 20+ years. Recently I heard that this game is still played at game conventions, even though the game itself is long out of print.  I found a image of the original map and thought it might be fun to update the graphics.  here is the original.

----------


## timallen

And here is what I have done so far.  Its still very much a work in progress.  This will be the first time I have tried to make a building interior like this.  Should be interesting.  and yes I did notice that my letters and numbers are backwards on one side.  Doh!  Dunno what I was thinking when I did that....

----------


## P38 ace

Great game! We need other areas to fight in. The throne room, the town square, a multi level building. The list is endles.

----------

